# Poorboys Blackhole



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

Does anyone else on here use blackhole? If so, am i the only one that spends the whole time that im applying it trying my hardest not to eat it? Something that smells so nice most be edible right? :lol:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Ha ha, if you think that smells good, you should try some of the swissvax stuff


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

I use it too ive shelves full of cleaning stuff.....many of which have never been used...just opened to get a good wifff off :lol: :lol: Someday i can see my self dipping in just to taste :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

The first time I used black hole I was impressed, but since then I've not really found it makes any detectable difference and as the finish is so soft it's really easy to get holograms in it even with sealant on top. I'm unconvinced by it. It does smell nice, but is pretty messy too.


----------



## xcarlyx (Oct 14, 2011)

I love poorboys black hole!

I had a black lupo before my TT & i swore by the stuff!


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

ScoobyTT said:


> The first time I used black hole I was impressed, but since then I've not really found it makes any detectable difference and as the finish is so soft it's really easy to get holograms in it even with sealant on top. I'm unconvinced by it. It does smell nice, but is pretty messy too.


Holograms off a glaze?! :? I've used it lots of times with a polishing and finishing pad and it lays down/cures and comes off really nice.


----------

